# Any Free Desktop Themes for Mac OS X?



## Amie (Jul 14, 2005)

Why is it that I've spent the past hour doing searches on Google.com for free desktop themes for Mac OS X ... and all I can find are free desktop themes for Windows?!?!?! Are there *any* free desktop themes for Macs, or is that their way of saying "Macs are inferior to PCs, so we're not even going to post any freebies"? (In which case, they would be ignorantly mistaken.) Sheesh! This is ridiculous! 

Anyway, I'm particularly looking for Hello Kitty (don't laugh) desktop themes. If anyone could share some links that offer what I'm looking for, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 14, 2005)

I suspect you're not actually looking for themes, you're looking for a desktop background. The term "Theme" has a slightly different definition in the non-Windows world.

If you were wanting themes, you could try out ShapeShifter (http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter) or ResExcellence (http://www.resexcellence.com/) as good starting points.

For desktop backgrounds, a good place to start is http://www.macdesktops.com/ - where I was able to find this cool Hello Kitty one: http://www.macdesktops.com/index.phtml?Picture=2966&res=TRUE


----------



## Amie (Jul 15, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> I suspect you're not actually looking for themes, you're looking for a desktop background. The term "Theme" has a slightly different definition in the non-Windows world.
> 
> If you were wanting themes, you could try out ShapeShifter (http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter) or ResExcellence (http://www.resexcellence.com/) as good starting points.
> 
> For desktop backgrounds, a good place to start is http://www.macdesktops.com/ - where I was able to find this cool Hello Kitty one: http://www.macdesktops.com/index.phtml?Picture=2966&res=TRUE



OK, maybe I'm not aware of the difference in terms between PC and Mac worlds, having been a PC user my whole life and this is my first Mac. What I'm looking for is not just wallpaper (is that the same as what you called a "desktop background"?); I'm looking for a "theme" (or whatever the proper Mac term is) that *includes* wallpaper, but also has theme icons, theme cursors, theme pointers, theme start-up greetings when you log in, and shut-down themes when you log out.

Does this make sense?

Thanks for the links! Will check them out now...


----------



## Amie (Jul 15, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> I suspect you're not actually looking for themes, you're looking for a desktop background. The term "Theme" has a slightly different definition in the non-Windows world.
> 
> If you were wanting themes, you could try out ShapeShifter (http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter) or ResExcellence (http://www.resexcellence.com/) as good starting points.
> 
> For desktop backgrounds, a good place to start is http://www.macdesktops.com/ - where I was able to find this cool Hello Kitty one: http://www.macdesktops.com/index.phtml?Picture=2966&res=TRUE



OK, no, that's not what I'm looking for. I just checked the Hello Kitty link--that's not a desktop theme; that's simply a wallpaper (or desktop background). I'm looking for desktop themes (and I think it's called the same thing regardless what type of computer you're using).

But thanks for the Hello Kitty wallpaper link--I used it!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 15, 2005)

there is no 'set up' theme basis for the mac.

you can the change the backgrounds, obviously

you can use MightyMouse (google it) to change the cursor set

you can use ShapeShifter (mentioned above) to change the appearence of the user interface

you can't change the login window/start-up/shut down screens

that's about it.

Generally though, the MacOS looks very good on it's own, and most people are happy with it. you _can_ change some things, but mostly it's buggy and not really worth it


----------



## Amie (Jul 15, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> there is no 'set up' theme basis for the mac.
> 
> you can the change the backgrounds, obviously
> 
> ...



Here's what I ended up installing. Can you please take a look and let me know if you think it's a reputable theme or buggy? I hope I didn't make a mistake by installing it. After my Mac OS X Installer opened and walked me through the installation process, I repaired permissions (just in case) and restarted my computer. So far, everything's running smoothly and I haven't noticed any problems. The appearance is really cool!  

To see the theme I installed, go here and scroll down to Pillowtalk Theme (it's the sixth one down): http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/index_28.shtml

I would appreciate your input. Thanks!


----------



## Amie (Jul 15, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> I suspect you're not actually looking for themes, you're looking for a desktop background. The term "Theme" has a slightly different definition in the non-Windows world.
> 
> If you were wanting themes, you could try out ShapeShifter (http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter) or ResExcellence (http://www.resexcellence.com/) as good starting points.
> 
> For desktop backgrounds, a good place to start is http://www.macdesktops.com/ - where I was able to find this cool Hello Kitty one: http://www.macdesktops.com/index.phtml?Picture=2966&res=TRUE



Thanks! I actually ended up going back to Resexcellence.com and using one of their themes (see my previous post).


----------



## Randman (Jul 15, 2005)

I would be wary. Check out macthemes or macnn, both of which have a robust theming section. You'll want ShapeShifter. Plus, you can theme all you want, icons, panels, menu bar, sounds, etc.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 16, 2005)

show the girl some of your modifications rand


----------



## Amie (Jul 16, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> I would be wary. Check out macthemes or macnn, both of which have a robust theming section. You'll want ShapeShifter. Plus, you can theme all you want, icons, panels, menu bar, sounds, etc.



But ... but ... but those aren't free.


----------



## Randman (Jul 16, 2005)

You get what you pay for. ResX doesn't have the best rep for themes so you take your chances.


----------



## Amie (Jul 16, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> You get what you pay for. ResX doesn't have the best rep for themes so you take your chances.



Not always. Some things are very good *and* very free.


----------



## Randman (Jul 17, 2005)

Amie said:
			
		

> Not always. Some things are very good *and* very free.


Themes aren't one of those things unless you are very adept at Photoshop, have lots of time and are familiar enough with OSX to much around in system-level files.

check out the desktop thread. Take a look at any of the good desktops. Betcha none came from ResX (and I think the site does serve a purpose, but it's not one to compensate for ShapeShifter at this time).

If paying a few bucks to register is out of the question, be prepared to stick with Aqua or use what could be a substandard and incomplete theme.


----------



## Amie (Jul 17, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Themes aren't one of those things unless you are very adept at Photoshop, have lots of time and are familiar enough with OSX to much around in system-level files.
> 
> check out the desktop thread. Take a look at any of the good desktops. Betcha none came from ResX (and I think the site does serve a purpose, but it's not one to compensate for ShapeShifter at this time).
> 
> If paying a few bucks to register is out of the question, be prepared to stick with Aqua or use what could be a substandard and incomplete theme.



I've been using a Pillowtalk-Sky Version 2.5 from Resexcellence.com. I like it. It's a very cool theme. And it's complete. And I've had no problems with it whatsoever. AND ... it's free.


----------



## Amie (Jul 17, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Themes aren't one of those things unless you are very adept at Photoshop, have lots of time and are familiar enough with OSX to much around in system-level files.
> 
> check out the desktop thread. Take a look at any of the good desktops. Betcha none came from ResX (and I think the site does serve a purpose, but it's not one to compensate for ShapeShifter at this time).
> 
> If paying a few bucks to register is out of the question, be prepared to stick with Aqua or use what could be a substandard and incomplete theme.



P.S. And you don't have to have "a lot of free time" or be "very adept to PhotoShop" to use it. Simply download it from the site and install it. Very simple and easy to use. The Installer pops up and walks you right through it. Check it out--it's very nice with amazing desktop images included in the package. Everything you need is right there in the folder. Nothing to it!


----------



## Convert (Jul 17, 2005)

I think he meant to design a theme, you need to be good at Photoshop.


----------



## Amie (Jul 17, 2005)

Convert said:
			
		

> I think he meant to design a theme, you need to be good at Photoshop.



Oh. Well. I'm not planning to design one. LOL (Not yet, anyway.)


----------

